# Woodpen Pro Acrylic Group Buy - CLOSED



## wudwrkr (Nov 25, 2006)

*12/18/06* - Packages have been shipped! 


*12/14/06* - I received the remaining three boxes today.  I will start sorting and will try to get these out by Saturday.  

*12/13/06* - I received two of the five boxes of blanks today.  I hope the rest will arrive tomorrow. 

*12/9/06* - I spoke with Jimmy today and he has the whole order boxed up and will ship it out today priority mail.  I estimate that I will get the boxes Wednesday or Thursday and try to turn them back around by Saturday. 

*12/4/06* - Blanks have been ordered and paid for.  Jimmy said he would try to get this out within 48 hours.  The blanks will be shipped from Hawaii so it will take a couple of extra days to get here.

*12/2/06* - This Group Buy is now Closed.  I will use this space to keep everyone informed of the progress of the order.  

*Who's involved:*
TeaClipper(Ron Sullivan) 38 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received 
Orgtech (Bruce Dillingham)   22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped,  received 
dbriski (David Briski) - 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received 
joeatact (Joe) 14 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped,  received! 
Oklahoman (Roy Robaldo) 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped,  received! 
Rojo22 (Robert Johnson)  77- 3/4" blanks, 5 â€“ Blue Hawaii, 2 â€“ Silver Rush paid, shipped received 
twoofakind(Andy?) 10 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received 
eastern47(John Hilts) 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received 
Jim15(Jim Schrand)  - 20 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
cozee(Greg Cozad)  - 20 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
Melogic (Mark Lynch)    20 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
jjenk02 (James) -  38 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
johnnycnc (John Goodin) - 20 - 3/4" blanks paid eCheck Received, shipped, received! 
RPM(Richard) 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
LanceD (Lance Dupree)- 45 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
Roy99664 - 10 blanks - 3/4" x 6" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
Mick (Mike Hulsey) 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
wudwrkr (Dave Miller) - 30 - 3/4" blanks paid, received! 
Jody (Jody Sebring) 38 - 3/4" blanks, 5 Silver rush paid, shipped, received! 
TBone(Tommy Britton) 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
goldsbed(Dave Goldsbed) 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
kenwc (Kenneth Cleere)  12 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
DCBluesman(Lou Metcalf)  20 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
PenWorks(Anthony Turchetta) - 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
jthompson1995 (Jason Thompson) - 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
Whatwoodido(Drew Michum) 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped, received! 
keithz (Keith) 10 - 3/4" x 5â€  blanks paid, shipped, received! 

alamodc (Billy Burt) 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped
Pen Man(Tom King) 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped
jeff - 22 - 3/4" x 6" blanks paid, shipped
Geo in Winnipeg (George McMath) 22 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped
exoticwo (Al) 20 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped
saltwein (Steve) 18 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped
jersey (Cliff Cliver) 18 - 3/4" blanks paid, shipped 
MDWine (Mike) 12 - 3/4" x 6â€  blanks paid, shipped 

<s>heineda (Dan Heine) 14 - 3/4" x 6â€  blanks $38.47 due</s> - Did not pay, order canceled




Update: There is definitely enough interest in these blanks for the group buy.  Right now Jimmy is offering a 5% holiday discount through December 5 and will allow us to take advantage of that in addition to the quantity pricing.  They key is that I have to have this done by the December 5th. Because of the timeline, PayPal is the preferred method of payment. If you do not have PalPal, contact me and we can work something out.  I would like to close this group buy on Saturday December 1.  Since there are changes to the pricing and color of blanks available, please repost what you want to this thread. 

Here are the details:  There are 5 types acrylic blanks sold by woodpenpro.com.  3/4 X 5 Round, 3/4 x 5 square (gecko swirl), 3/4 x 6, 1 x 5 (Blue Hawaii) & 1 1/8 x 5 (Silver Rush).

Here's the deal.  The prices listed will include the shipping to me, but not shipping and PayPal fees. 

Prices:
3/4" x 5" Round and Square - $1.98
3/4" x 6" Round            - $2.36
1" x 5"   Blue Hawaii      - $3.32
1 1/8" x 5" Silver Rush    - $4.14 

Updated: I can get 22 of the 5" blanks in a flat rate envelope ($4.05).  If any of the larger or longer blanks are included, that will cut the number in half. Orders larger than that will have to go in a flat rate box ($8.10).  International Shipping is $9.50 for up to 22 3/4" x 5" blanks in a Global Priority flat rate envelope.  Insurance is optional and you must request it. 

To calculate the cost, multiply the number of blanks by the cost of the blanks, then add the appropriate shipping cost.  Next, multiply by  .029 and add 30 cents to cover the PayPal fees.  I think this is the easiest way to calculate it and it makes sure I don't get stuck with any PayPal fees.  

Example
20 - 3/4" x 5" = 39.60
5  - 1" x 5"   = 16.60
Shipping       =  8.10
              ----------
Subtotal         64.30
PayPal%(*.029)    1.86
PayPal fixed       .30
              ----------
Total            66.46

Here are the colors available for the 3/4" x 5" round, ($1.98) & 3/4" x 6"($2.36) blanks, Gecko Swirl: 3/4" x 5" square, ($1.98) ea





Here are the larger blanks.  It looks like we will not have enough quantities of these to get the best pricing.  

Blue Hawaii.  1" x 5", $3.32ea




Silver Rush.  1 1/8" x 5", $4.14 ea.




Disclaimer: This is my first attempt at a group buy.  I hope I have covered everything.  Please contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Orgtech (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd be interested in a dozen or so. Thanks


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd but 10 or so.


----------



## Pen Man (Nov 25, 2006)

I would buy
6ea Midnight
6ea Neon Nights
4ea Sea spray
2ea Blue Hawaii 3/4"
2ea Silver rush
Let me know PP


----------



## jeff (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd take one of everything.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Nov 25, 2006)

You can count me in too, Dave!


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 25, 2006)

Ron,
What a surprise.  I didn't think you did acrylic! []


----------



## Tea Clipper (Nov 25, 2006)

Shhhh, don't tell anyone. []


----------



## mick (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd be in 25 or so if this is a go...I've turned several of Jimmy's blanks in the past and they're sweet!!!! I've been itching to try the new colors.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd take two of each of the 3/4 round blanks. If my math is right that would be 28 blanks[]


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd buy 8-10 and a couple larger ones.


----------



## kenwc (Nov 25, 2006)

Dave.  Please put me down for the following:
3 Lava Flow
3 Neon Nights
3 Sea Spray
3 Just Peachy


----------



## Jody Sebring (Nov 25, 2006)

Dave,

I'd be interested in the group purchase too.  Put me down for two of each color, including Gecko Swirl, and Silver Rush.  I'd go for five of the Blue Hawaii, too.  

I'm just starting with acrylics, so I guess this is a good way to start.

Jody


----------



## melogic (Nov 25, 2006)

I would be interested in about 20 or so if that is what you could get in a flat rate envelope.


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 26, 2006)

I just discovered that I missed 4 additional acrylic colors (Thanks TeaClipper!):




I am glad to see the Blue Hawaii available in the 3/4" as well as the 1".  

It looks like there is enough interest.  I am still waiting to hear back from Jimmy on a couple of pricing questions.  Once I get that, I will set up some deadlines and post more specific prices.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 26, 2006)

my accountant says I'm interested in a flat rate envelope full[]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 26, 2006)

Dave, I'd be in for one each of the $2 blanks.


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 27, 2006)

Group Buy Update.  It's a go!  I have just updated the first post in this thread with the details on the pricing and such.  Please post to this thread what you would like.  I am going to close this group buy Saturday December 2nd.  I will follow up each post with an email and my PayPal information.  

I am looking into International shipping right now.  I know that there is a global priority mail available, but I don't know if there is a weight limit on those envelopes. 

Got to go now.  I should be working [:0]


----------



## melogic (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave,
Thanks for putting this together.
Here is a list of what I want:
<b>All are 3/4" x 5"</b>

2-Purple
2-watermelon
2-lava flow
2-midnight
2-neon nights
4-peppermint
2-sea spray
2-cappuccino
2-evergreen

20 -3/4"x5" = $39.60
shipping    = $4.05
---------------------
Sub total   = $43.65
PayPal %    = $1.27
PayPal fixed= $0.30
---------------------
Total       = $45.22

Let me know if my calculations are not correct. Thanks again!


----------



## mick (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave, 
Here's what I want:

All are 3/4" x 5"

4 Lava Flow
2 Midnight
4 Pineaple Cream
2 Shimmering Sky
2 Purple Purple
2 Watermelon
2 Just Peachy
2 Cinnamon

20 -3/4"x5" = $39.60
shipping = $4.05
---------------------
Sub total = $43.65
PayPal % = $1.27
PayPal fixed= $0.30
---------------------
Total = $45.22
If my calculations ain't right blame Mark....I copy and pasted his....lol
Mike


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 27, 2006)

I have calculated that I can actually get 22 of the 3/4" x 5" blanks in a flat rate envelope.  

Also, International shipping is available for $9.50.  This is limited to a Global Priority flat rate envelope.  

Mick and Mark - PM sent.


----------



## Jody Sebring (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave,

My order will be:

2 of each 3/4 by 5 (round and square) = 75.24
5 Silver Rush 1 1/8 by 5  = 20.70
Shipping = 8.10
-------
Subtotal 104.04
PayPal % (*.029)  3.02
PayPal Fixed .30
--------
Total 107.36

Just send me an email, so I know where to send the PayPal funds.

Jody


----------



## Orgtech (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll take 22 3/4 x 5
2 Lava Flow
2 Cappuccino
2 Midnight
2 Pinapple Cream
2 Viloet Flake
2 Shimmering Sky
2 Sea Spray
2 Purple Purple
2 Blue Hawaii
2 Watermelon
2 Lime Green ( no name)

22 x $1.98 = 43.56
Shipping    =   4.05
Sub total    = 47.61
Paypal             1.68

Total         = $49.29
If Ok, I'll send paypal. Thanks


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 27, 2006)

I have sent a PM to everyone that has expressed interest in this group buy.  I am still waiting to hear back from the following penturners:

Waiting to hear back from 
Pen Man - 20 blanks
Jim15  - 10 or so.
jeff - one of each
jjenk02 - 28 blanks
johnnycnc - 8 to 10 blanks
kenwc - 12 blanks
Geo in Winnipeg - flat rate full
bdar - ?

Everything is looking good so far!!!

-dave


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd like 3/4 x 5" blanks as follows:

5 of each:  Cinnamon, cappucino, evergreen, gecko.  Total of 20 blanks. $45.23, I think.


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 28, 2006)

Lou,
PM sent.


----------



## LanceD (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd like to order the following. Email me with payment details.

6 - Lava Flow
6 - Blue Hawaii
6 - Midnight
6 - Neon Lights
6 - Purple
6 - Cappuccino
3 - Peppermint
3 - Evergreen
3 - Watermelon

45 x 1.98 = 89.10
Shipping     8.10
%            2.58
Fixed         .30
           -----------
Total        100.08


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is my order,
and Thanks for putting this together!

all are 3/4" x 5"
1 lava flow
1 midnight
2 purple purple
2 watermelon
4 blue hawaii
1 evergreen
5 gecko
2 shimmering sky
1 peppermint
1 neon nights

20 -3/4"x5" = $39.60
shipping = $4.05
---------------------
Sub total = $43.65
PayPal % = $1.27
PayPal fixed= $0.30
---------------------
Total = $45.22
Thanks,if the math is right,let me know where to send
the funds.It will be Paypal.


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 28, 2006)

Lance & John, PM sent.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks, Dave! I couldn't get to the site last night or I would have put this up. These are all 3/4" x 5" blanks.

One each of:
Cinnamon
Cappuccino Flake
Midnight
Watermelon
Deep Blue Sea
Neon Nights
Blue Hawaii
Pineapple
Peachy
Evergreen
Violet
Peppermint
Gecko
AquaMarine
Shimmering Sky
Cappuccino

Two each of:
Lava Flow
Sea Spray
Purple-Purple


22 - 3/4" x 5" = 43.56
Shipping = 4.05
----------
Subtotal 47.61
PayPal%(*.029) 1.38
PayPal fixed .30
----------
Total 49.29

Just let me know where to send the money (unless you already did).


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 28, 2006)

Billy,
PM sent.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here's my order:

2-Purple-Purple
2-Watermelon
4-Lava Flow
2-Evergreen
2-Neon Lights
4-Blue Hawaii
2-Sea Spray
2-Deep Blue Sea
2-Just Peachy

22 -3/4"x5" = $43.56
shipping = $4.05
---------------------
Sub total = $47.61
PayPal % = $1.38
PayPal fixed= $0.30
---------------------
Total = $49.29

Please check thatmy total is correct and send me your paypal info.  Thnaks for running this.


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 28, 2006)

Jason, PM sent.

Lou, PayPal received!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Dave,
  My order: All 3/4" X 5"

2-Lava Flow
2-cappuccino Flake
2-Sea Spray
2-peppermint
2-Just Peachy
2-Shimmering Sky
4-Cinnamon
4-Aqua Marine Flake

20 -3/4"x5" = $39.60
shipping = $4.05
---------------------
Sub total = $43.65
PayPal % = $1.27
PayPal fixed= $0.30
---------------------
Total = $45.22
  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## dbriski (Nov 28, 2006)

All 3/4" x 5"

2-Lava Flow,
2-Blue Sea Flake
2-Sea Spray
2-Midnight
2-Peppermint
2-Blue Hawaii
2-Shimmering Sky
2-Purple Purple
2-Watermelon
2-Just Peachy
2-Neon Nights

22 - 3/4"x5" = $43.56
Shipping = $4.05
----------------------
Sub Total = $47.61
Paypal % = $1.38
Paypal fee = .30
----------------------
Total =  $49.29

Thanks, Let me know if this is correct.


----------



## TBone (Nov 28, 2006)

All 3/4" X 5"

1-Purple-Purple
2-Watermelon
3-Lava Flow
3-Neon Lights
4-Blue Hawaii
3-Sea Spray
2-Shimmering Sky
2-Gecko Swirl
2-Midnight

22 - 3/4"x5" = $43.56
Shipping = $4.05
----------------------
Sub Total = $47.61
Paypal % = $1.38
Paypal fee = .30
----------------------
Total = $49.29

Thanks, let me know if this is correct and paypal info


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 28, 2006)

TBone, LanceD, dbriski - PayPal received.


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 28, 2006)

Jason - PayPal Received


----------



## Roy99664 (Nov 29, 2006)

All 3/4 x 5"

1 each of the following:

Lava Flow
Cinnamon
Midnight
Neon Nights
Just Peachy
Peppermint
Purple purple
Watermelon
4 Evergreen
Cappuccino

Total of 10   $19.80
Shipping        4.05
PayPal           .88
             ________

Total         $24.73


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 29, 2006)

All 3/4 x 5

4 ea. 
cappuccino
shimmering sky
pinnapple cream

2 ea
cappuccino flake
cinnimon
purle purple
peachy
midnight

Total 22 blanks

Total 49.29 as copied from someone else. Thanks Dave for putting this together.


----------



## whatwoodido (Nov 29, 2006)

I am in for the following mix.  I believe my total is $49.30, I round up.  What is the PayPal Address?

2 - Cappuccino Flake
3 - Deep Blue Sea Flake	
2 - Violet Flake	        
3 - Aquamarine Flake	
3 - Gecko Swirl	        
1 - Shimmering Sky	
2 - Blue Hawaii	        
2 - Lava Flow	
1 - Midnight	
1 - Neon Nights	
1 - Purple-Purple	
1 - Cinnamon	
--------
22 - 3/4"x5" = $43.56
Shipping = $4.05
----------------------
Sub Total = $47.61
Paypal % = $1.38
Paypal fee = .30
----------------------
Total = $49.30

Drew


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 29, 2006)

Dave

Here is my order:

All of them 3/4 x 5- except the bigger ones noted at bottom.

20- Gecko Swirl
20- Blue Hawaii
10- Watermelon
10- Sea Spray
10- Purple Purple
5-  Evergreen
2-  Pineapple

77 TOTAL for 3/4 x 5  =$152.46

5- 1x 5 blank of Blue Hawaii

5 TOTAL for 1 x 5  =$16.60

2- 1 1/8 x 5 Silver Rush

2 TOTAL for 1 1/8 x 5 = $8.28

Shipping is $8.10

Grand Total is =$185.44 (Sending Money Order today (no paypal added))


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd like 22 - 3/4 x 5"

2 Just Peachy
2 Cinnamon
2 Midnight
2 Neon Nights
2 Peppermint
2 Shimmering Sky
2 Sea Spray
2 Purple Purple
2 4 Evergreen
2 Watermelon
2 Gecko Swirl

22 x $1.98 = 43.56
Shipping = 9.50
Sub total = 53.06
Paypal % 1.54
Paypal fixed .30
Total = $54.90

Let me know if this is correct. I need your Paypal info.
Thanks

edit: Paypal sent. Thanks Dave


----------



## RPM (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in for:

3 Cinnamon
4 Blue Hawaii
3 Watermelon
3 Neon Nights
3 Midnight
3 Lava Flow
3 Cappuccino

all in 3/4 by 5

all in cost 49.29

Shoot me a pay pal address.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 29, 2006)

I've received a number of new orders and payments today.  I have updated the first post with who has ordered what and what is due.  We have over 630 blanks so far in this order!  Wow! [:0]  The most popular color is Blue Hawaii with 80 blanks.  Lava Flow and Gecko Swirl are close behind. 

This group buy will be open until Saturday, December 1 at midnight Pacific time.  Make sure you have your payment into my by then.  My email and pay pal address is dave AT pentreasures DOT com.  Please reference your IAP name when sending the payment.  It makes my job a bit easier.  

That's it for now.  Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 29, 2006)

Jody,
Payment received!  Thanks.


----------



## joeatact (Nov 30, 2006)

I would like the following:

2 Lava Flow
2 Cappuccino
2 Purple Purple
2 Just Peachy
2 Blue Hawaii
2 Watermelon
2 4-Evergreen

Please PP me an invoice thanks: joe@trade80.com


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 30, 2006)

Joe,
PP invoice sent.


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 30, 2006)

I would like the following 3/4" x 5":

1 Purple-Purple
2 Gecko Swirl
1 Midnight
1 Sea Spray
1 Aqua Marine Flake
1 Violet Flake
1 Deep Blue Sea Flake
1 Cappucino Flake
1 Watermelon

I believe that comes to $24.84. Send me an invoice and I will paypal you tonight.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## heineda (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello Dave,

Please put me down for 1 of each in the 3/4 by 6.

Dan


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 30, 2006)

Dan,
Will do!  I'll calculate the total for you tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## saltwein (Nov 30, 2006)

I would like one each of the 3/4 by 5 round.

Regards, Steve


----------



## eastern47 (Nov 30, 2006)

Dave, please put me down for the following:

all 3/4"x5"
 2 lava flow
 2 sea spray
 3 blue hawaii
 4 gecko swirl
 4 just peachy
 3 violet flake
 4 neon nights

 Total including shipping and paypal fees $49.29
 Thanks for doing this buy, John 
 Will send paypal asap


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 30, 2006)

paypal has been sent.
Andy


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 30, 2006)

Joe,
Payment received!


----------



## keithz (Nov 30, 2006)

Add me to the list.  I would like:

<b>all 3/4 x 5 round</b>
2 each Midnight
2 each neon nights
2 each shimmering sky
2 each evergreen
2 each watermelon

10 @ $1.98 = $19.80
shipping = 4.05
PayPal% *.029 = .69
<u>PayPal fee = .30</u>

Total =$24.84

Please send me an invoice.  Thanks

keith


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 30, 2006)

Keithz,
You are added to the list!  PM sent


----------



## exoticwo (Dec 1, 2006)

Put me in for 5 each 3/4 x5 round, of the following: Lava Flow, Blue Hawaii, Sea Spray and Neon Nights 
 Thanks,
   Al


----------



## keithz (Dec 1, 2006)

PayPal sent


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 1, 2006)

Dave, 2 each of the following all 3/4 x 5
Cinnaman
Blue Hawaii
Lava Flow
Cappuccino Flake
Sea Spray
Midnight
Shimmering Sky
Violet Flake
Just Peachy
and 4 Cappuccino for a total of 22
22x1.98=43.56
shipping 4.05
paypal   1.38
fixed fee .30
Total  $49.29


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 1, 2006)

Keith, Payment received.

Roy, PM sent.


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 1, 2006)

Al.  I have added your blanks to the list.  PM sent.

All - Someone reported trouble using my pentreasures email address for paypal.  For those who haven't yet paid, if you can't use my pentreasures email, please use davemiller AT mindspring DOT com.  Contact me if you have any questions.  

Remember that the group buy is closing tomorrow night.  Please have your payments in to me by then.

thanks,


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 1, 2006)

Rojo22 - Payment received!


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike (mick) - Payment received!


----------



## jersey (Dec 2, 2006)

Can you put me in for the following:
 2 ea. lava flow
       deep blue sea
       violet flake
       aqua marine
       midnight
       purple-purple
       watermelon
       gecko
       blue hawaii-3/4
 16x1.98= 31.68
 2x2.36=  4.72
 shipping-4.05
 sub-     40.45
 paypal-  1.17
 fixed-   .30
 total-   41.92

 If I'm not to late I'll send paypal right away. Thanks


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 2, 2006)

This is it!  Group buy closes tonight at midnight PST.  If you haven't done so, please get your payments in, or I will have to exclude your blanks from the list.  

Jersey - You are not too late.  PM Sent.

Al (exoticwo) - Payment received!


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 2, 2006)

Jersey - Payment received!


----------



## Goldsbed (Dec 2, 2006)

Hope I'm not to late but would like to order:
3/4 x 5 round
2ea Lava Flow
2ea Sea Spray
2ea Neon Lights
4ea Peppermint
2ea Purple-Purple
4ea Watermelon
4ea Blue Hawaii
2ea Gecko

22 x $1.98 = 43.56
Shipping = 4.05
Paypal 1.68

Total = $49.29

Please e-mail me if I made the cutoff and your PalPal info.

Thanks


----------



## cozee (Dec 2, 2006)

Been draggin' my feet. I'm in. 

All 3/4 x 5. 

(2) 4 Evergreen
(2) Just Peachy
(2) Gecko Swirl
(2) Cappuccino
(2) Lava Flow
(2) Sea Spray
(2) Midnight
(3) Neon Nights
(3) Blue Hawaii

20 x 1.98 .......$39.60
Shipping ..........$4.05
PayPal .............$1.15
<u>Fixed Fee ...........$.30</u>
Total .............$45.10

I'll send PayPal as soon as I find out who to!!!!


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 2, 2006)

Cozee & Goldsbed, you're in. PM sent!


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 3, 2006)

Goldsbed - Payment Received!


----------



## cozee (Dec 3, 2006)

Payment made. []


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 3, 2006)

This Group Buy is officially CLOSED!  There over 800 blanks ordered!  I'm sure my postal carrier will have a few choice words for me when this order comes in!  

I am still waiting on payment from two people.  I will be placing the order on Monday.  Please contact me if you have any questions.  Thanks to all for your participation.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, over 800 blanks - that's a whole lotta blanks!  Let me know if you need any help packing, sorting or whatever.  I'll work for blanks. []


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 5, 2006)

Ron, Thanks for the offer.  I may just take you up on it!  I'll let you know when they arrive.


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 9, 2006)

I spoke with Jimmy today and he has the whole order boxed up and will ship it out today priority mail.  I estimate that I will get the boxes Wednesday or Thursday and try to turn them back around by Saturday.

Contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 13, 2006)

Group buy update! My postman delivered two of the five boxes of blanks today.  I should receive the rest tomorrow.  If I do get everything tomorrow, I hope to have everything shipped out by Saturday.


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 16, 2006)

Here is what 803 Acrylic blanks look like:






I'm pretty confident that I can get these blanks sorted and in the mail tomorrow (Saturday).   My biggest hope right now is that my cats don't decide to get up on my counter and play with the colorful toys I left out for them.  Can you say "domino effect!" [:0] 

That's it for now.  I'll post another message after everything has been shipped!


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 16, 2006)

I was able to sort out all the orders today.  Ron (TeaClipper), thanks so much for coming by to help put these packages together. []  It certainly made my job easier.

<b>Here's the bad news (#1).</b>  Apparently one of the boxes broke open in transit and there were some blanks missing.  Not many, but still, that affected three orders: TeaClipper,  kenwc & alamocdc.  I spoke with Jimmy today and he will be replacing those blanks and I should receive them this week. TeaClipper is easy since he is local I will get him his blanks when the replacements come in.  I heard back from alamocdc and I will hold Billy's order until I get the replacements.  I am still waiting to hear back from kenwc.

<b>Bad news (#2).</b>  I just missed the cutoff at the post office and won't be able get the packages in the mail until Monday [].  My post office closes at 2:00pm on Saturday and I could not drop off parcels.  Oh well, I tried.

<b>A funny thing happened...</b>  Let me preface this by letting everyone know that I am a computer geek!   I put together a really cool spreadsheet for this group buy with all sorts of cool linkings and formulas and such.  Everything looked pretty good until I started sorting out the blanks and I realized that I was short a number of blanks in several colors.  I quickly figured out that the blanks we were short were all the ones that I put in the order![B)]  I had moved my order off to the side while all the other orders were coming in and when I inserted it into the top of the list, I did it outside of the formulas.  Ouch!  Fortunately, Jimmy at Woodpen Pro had pity on me and is accepting my order of blanks for the group buy price.  It's only costing me a small shipping charge and a healthy serving of humble pie (my wife[8)] thought it was hilarious).

That's it for now.  I will continue to post updates as they happen.  

Take care,


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 16, 2006)

Dave,thanks for the update.
Sure am sorry to hear about the problems
and you missing your order;you have undoubtedly
had enough headache before this.
Just want to say THANKS!!for your efforts[][]


----------



## TBone (Dec 16, 2006)

Dave, as someone who works with Excel every day I feel your pain.  Very easy to do.  DAMHIKT  []  I normally total across and then total that column at the bottom.  Then I'll total all columns and run the total across as a double check.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 17, 2006)

"healthy serving of humble pie (my wife thought it was hilarious)." 

Now that's funny, I don't care who you are. []

I thought you were out of control when you went over 200 blanks [:0] Glad you had some help packing. Any time I had to get over a 100 of anything, I would stress. That is why I limited my group buys to 100. But you guys lately have been pretty BOLD !
Thank you for your troubles.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 17, 2006)

You're welcome Dave, I'm glad I was able to help out.  You had everything so well organized that there was little for me to do.  Thanks for doing this group buy, there sure were a lot of blanks (800+) and for the most part things went real smooth - that's quite an achievement!


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 19, 2006)

All but three packages went out yesterday!  I am waiting on the replacement blanks for two of the orders and I am waiting to hear back from George in Winnipeg so I can complete the customs forms correctly.

Please let me know when you receive your package so I can keep track of it.

Thanks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 20, 2006)

Dave, package arrived today, from Ca. to Ok. in 2 days at Christmas time. WOW!!! Many thanks for all your hard work on this buy and may you and yours have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 20, 2006)

Roy,
Glad to hear it.  I am still waiting on the package from Hawaii.  I hope it gets here today!

-dave


----------



## dbriski (Dec 20, 2006)

I recieved my package today.  Thanks a bunch


----------



## eastern47 (Dec 20, 2006)

Dave, received the blanks today in good order. Thanks for all the time and effort that you put into this group buy. Happy Holidays, John


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 20, 2006)

I want to file a complaint with the post office, I didn't get mine today[] Only kidding[)]


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 20, 2006)

All right, I gots me some turnin' to do.[]
Andy


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 20, 2006)

Dave

Blanks arrived today in the mail (ATL)!!!  Thanks for all your hard work on this, it is much appreciated.

Robert


----------



## joeatact (Dec 20, 2006)

Got Mine today to. Thanks


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 21, 2006)

Dave received my blanks yesterday. They look good. Thanks for doing the group buy.


----------



## RPM (Dec 21, 2006)

Got mine as well, anyone else think the "lava flow" blanks look a little strange?  The light colored band flowing through the blanks look like its been punched symetrically with a small hole puncher.  Have to see what they look like when turned.

Thanks, they do look great.
Richard


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 21, 2006)

Richard,
The lava flow and blue hawaii both have that same "hole punched" pattern in the black and white swirl layer.  What it does is adds a broken line effect to the swirl lines.  I thought it was pretty strange too when I first started using these blanks.  However, they are my most popular by far.  In fact, I just had a rush order I completed over the weekend for 4 lava flow pens.  

Enjoy!


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />I want to file a complaint with the post office, I didn't get mine today[] Only kidding[)]



I got mine today, guess I will have to withdraw my complaint abou the post office[]


----------



## melogic (Dec 21, 2006)

Got mine today Dave! Thanks so much for putting this together. Maybe we can do another one in a couple of months?[][]


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 21, 2006)

Here that guys (_that is guys in the non-gender specific form of the word_).  Mark is volunteering to do the next group buy! [][][][]

Glad to hear the blanks are arriving!


----------



## cozee (Dec 21, 2006)

Got mine today. Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## LanceD (Dec 21, 2006)

Received the blanks.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 21, 2006)

Blanks arrived in good shape today!
Many thanks for running the buy.[]


----------



## joeatact (Dec 21, 2006)

Got Mine yesterday Thanks!!!


----------



## Roy99664 (Dec 21, 2006)

Got mine in todays mail. Thanks for doing this, Dave.

Does one have to paint the tubes when using these? My first time with these.


----------



## mick (Dec 21, 2006)

Got mine Tuesday!!!


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 21, 2006)

I just received the replacement blanks!  That means I have mine now.  I will get alamocdc and kenwc packages out tomorrow.  TeaClipper, I have your blanks and will get them to you this weekend.

Roy - I usually paint the inside of the blanks instead of the tubes.  Just to be sure.  I use the FolkArt metallic craft paints and they seem to work just fine.  I will match the color with the blank. The paint color does matter. I once used some black paint on the tubes for a Lava Flow Sierra and the pen turned out maroon instead of red.  Looked nice, but not as good as the lava flow.  

Later!


----------



## Jody Sebring (Dec 21, 2006)

Gary,

Got mine in Pennsylvania today.  Now, all I need is warm weather, as there's no heat in my shop.

Merry Christmas, all.  

Jody


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jody Sebring_
> <br />Gary,
> 
> Got mine in Pennsylvania today.  Now, all I need is warm weather, as there's no heat in my shop.
> ...



I don't have any heat in mine either, I have been running my AC[]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 21, 2006)

Mine were mailed on the 19th - I think I should receive them sometime early next year [][)]


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jody Sebring_
> <br />Gary,
> 
> Got mine in Pennsylvania today.  Now, all I need is warm weather, as there's no heat in my shop.
> ...



I don't have any heat in mine either, I have been running my AC[]


----------



## TBone (Dec 21, 2006)

Dave, got my blanks yesterday.  Thanks


----------



## Goldsbed (Dec 22, 2006)

Got my blanks yesterday.
Thanks!


----------



## kenwc (Dec 26, 2006)

Received mine today. All is in order.  Thank you for facilitating this.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Dec 26, 2006)

I got mine, too.  Thanks again.


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 26, 2006)

I am glad to see everyone is receiving their blanks.  I am hoping all have been received with the exception of George.  Please let me know if you have not received your blanks.  

For anyone that missed this group buy, I believe there is someone over at the Pen Shop looking at doing another group buy.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 26, 2006)

Dave, as soon as customs and the post office see fit to deliver my blanks I'll let you know.[]


----------



## whatwoodido (Dec 27, 2006)

Got my blanks yesterday.  Thanks.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 27, 2006)

Dave, I guess yesterday's post helped! I got my blanks in the mail today. They look great.[]
Thanks again for the work you put into this.


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 27, 2006)

George.  That's pretty quick for Canadian Shipping.  Glad to hear you got the blanks.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> <br />George.  That's pretty quick for Canadian Shipping.  Glad to hear you got the blanks.


You are right Dave. Maybe the Christmas spirit is alive and well at Canada Customs and the Post Office[^]


----------



## keithz (Dec 27, 2006)

There was a package in front of my door when I returned from holiday last night.  Inside I discovered 10(ten) acrylic blanks.  Just what I ordered too.

keithz


----------

